# Knokke-Zeebrügge



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Da ich nächste Woche ein paar Tage an die belgische Nordseeküste fahre, wollte ich euch ein paar Fragen stellen....

1) Brauche ich irgendwelche Papiere um dort zu angeln?

2) War schonmal jemand dort und kenn aussichtsreiche Stellen?

3) Wie befischt ihr dort die Brandung?

4) Ist es lohnenswert die Angeln einzupacken?


Danke für alle Antworten, Gruß Jo


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

Leute.........ihr könnt mich doch nit hänge lasse


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

???????????


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

jetzt reicht es wohl mit dem hochpuschen das muss nicht sein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## netzeflicker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

Hallo, ich war im April an der Belgischen Küste und habe mich dort umgesehen. Papiere brauchst du wenn du an der Nordsee angelst keine. Du solltest abe sehr gut zu Fuß sein denn es ist nicht überall erlaubt Die Rute ins Wasser zu halten in Blankenberge zB. gibt es eine extra ausgewiesene Stelle (kleine Buch) der rest des Strandes ist Tagsüber tabu wegen der Schwimmer und den Kindern, In Zeebrügge sei darauf hingewiesen das dort die  längst Hafenschutzmauer Europas oder sogar der Welt in die Nordsee reicht man soll dor auch draufkommen aber da frage bitte vor Ort noch einmal nach. In Oostende kannst bei jeder Flut die Angelkollegen auf der Peer sehen die oberhalb des Fischmarkt in die Nordsee ragt (schlechte Park möglichkeiten) besser im Parkhaus das Auto abstellen und unbedingt daran denken es ist ein Stück zu laufen also leichtes Gepäck oder eune Karre zum Transport mitnemen. Wegen Köder brauchst du dir keine Kopf machen im Vergehrsverein gibt man die eine Adresse von einem Angelladen ich meine der wäre auch in Blankenberge, ansonsten sind Fetzenköder bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Wenn du an den Strand gehst nimm auch nicht so schweres Gepäck mit du must ja ständig vor der Nordsee flüchten. Ich hoffe ich habe dir ein weing weiterhelfen können. Ich wünsche uns Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

Danke Danke....sollte ich woi angeln wo es nicht erlaubt ist werden sich schon welche melden...


----------



## Urmeli (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

Hallo,

Also die Angelei an der Belg. Norseeküste ist nicht so dicke, mach dir nicht zu grosse Hoffnungen auf einen kapitalen Fang. Die Strände von Venduine, Blankenberge, usw kannste vergessen, kein wasser. Gute platze findest du in deiner gegend  in Knocke-Heist selbst. geh abends wenns anfängt zu dämmern direkt an die Wellenbrecher. da sind einige steinwälle die reichen weit ins Meer raus und hinter dem Ende kommt ein graben und dann nochmals ein Steinhaufen. in diesen Graben musst du werfen und angeln. Nicht ganz leicht zu treffen, und teils auch  hänger aber auch Fisch ( zb, Wittling) Dann ein feiner platz ist die Hafeneinfahrt von Blankenberge  beidseitig auf dem Holzpeer ( Kopf). Allerdings zeitig kommen denn die Plätze sind gut besucht auch von den Einheimischen.( also auch ein bisschen Fisch) Ein sehr gutes Angelgeschäft gibt es direkt in Zeebrugge direkt am Hafen. Es heisst "ERIA". Da kriegst du alles auch einige gute Tipps. "Eria" kann dir auch eine Ausfahrt organisieren mit einer Yacht. Ebenfalls findest du Yachts in Blankenberge im Yachthafen die Ausfahrten machen. Und noch ein Tipp , angele mit Wattwürmer ( Pieren) und lass die Seeringelwürmer (zaggers) bei seite. Pieren sind besser. Als Gerät vom Strand aus empfehle ich eine Stramme surfcasting rute mit grosser rolle 0,28 bis 0,30 er Schnur ( Keulenschnur) 2-3 hackenmontage zum weit werfen,( + 100m) und je nach strömung 100 bis 200gr Blei jenachdem auch mit Krallen. Wenn du jetzt noch die Richtige Zeit 2 Stunden vor Ebbe und 2-3 Stunden nach Ebbe einhälst, kann nicht allzuviel schief gehen, aber immer bewusst sein, dass es nicht so dicke dort ist.

Bis der Tage

Urmeli#6


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Knokke-Zeebrügge*

Jojo wollte es nur mal testen......ich werde hier dann berichten.... DANKE...


----------

